# suggestions?



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Client has 3 laptops which will be outputting video via mini display ports. Wants to view remotely on another screen (presently has a smart tv). So far they are proposing to use mini display-HDMI dongle and then run 3 HDMI to the tv. Then switch source (at tv) to view. 

I have found a fairly cheap switcher https://www.amazon.ca/Eazy2Hd-Multi-Viewer-Seamless-Switcher-Wireless/dp/B01GPVDDT2 that appears as though it will make the whole viewing experience easier, though it means three HDMI runs at about 25'. 

Client also wants another monitor in another location showing the same output as the tv. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Also, any thoughts on using an HDMI splitter off that switch (1-2) so that the splitter's output is shown on the 2 monitors?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

They make switchers that are multiple in - multiple out, like this one 

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p...MI7aSA65jp3QIVQ0SGCh1aBAxaEAAYASAAEgLWIvD_BwE 

That one works on Category cable rather than HDMI cables.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

splatz said:


> They make switchers that are multiple in - multiple out, like this one
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p...MI7aSA65jp3QIVQ0SGCh1aBAxaEAAYASAAEgLWIvD_BwE
> 
> That one works on Category cable rather than HDMI cables.


Thanks, that looks like it'll take care of all his wish list. Now all I gotta do is locate one up here in Canukistan. Going to Cat6 will probably pay for half the switcher with what I save on HDMI cable.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

stuiec said:


> Thanks, that looks like it'll take care of all his wish list. Now all I gotta do is locate one up here in Canukistan. Going to Cat6 will probably pay for half the switcher with what I save on HDMI cable.


Just buy it on Monoprice, you won't find it cheaper at a bricks-and-mortar store. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

